# I don't know, maybe maybe not



## DaveHawk (Apr 17, 2016)

Nice piece off wood I have just don't know if it from the Tree. It's been around 30 + years. What do you think.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 17, 2016)

sapele or bubinga. Is the color really as dull as what is shown? If so, sapele is more likely. If it's more reddish then bubinga becomes about as likely as sapele. 

In any case, need an end grain shot to tell for sure.


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 17, 2016)

Here's a little vlear on the piece, as I said it's been sitting around for over 30 years.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 17, 2016)

get a better end grain pic


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 19, 2016)

hows this one


----------



## phinds (Apr 19, 2016)

Unfortunately I still can't tell anything from it. You need to really clean up the end grain and get a good closeup. I certainly don't expect you to get the the level of image that I do on my site but you'll have to at least get closer.


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 19, 2016)

Ok this should be good


----------



## phinds (Apr 19, 2016)

Yeah, that's definitely better. From this, it's clearly not bubinga and there's a strong possibility that it's sapele, so that combined with the face grain says to me that it's almost certainly sapele.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

